# I got her! Fletcher now has a little sister!



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I got a 2nd cockapoo  a little girl 9weeks old called lexie.

They do play good together however sometimes Fletcher gets a bit rough but she is a little nipper. I think they'll grow up to be best friends, we were planning on crate training her but they both cried to be together so now they sleep next to each other so sweet! 
Any tips on controlling them play fighting should I just let them play fight or keep seperating them they aren't being nasty he is just quite boisterous and a lot bigger than her and she nips his ears!
Thanks Katie, Fletcher & Lexie


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Congratulations Katie - pictures please  Love your names


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Hope this picture works!
She is a little sweetie but it's hard to get a photo of them together they never sit still! x


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

katie2011 said:


> Hope this picture works!


Ahhhhh she's beautiful! Congrats!!


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

congratulations she's a beauty x


----------



## MichelleE (Apr 2, 2011)

She is lovely. We are seriously thinking about putting down a deposit for a second next year. How is the 1 year gap between the two of your working out?


----------



## katie2011 (Jul 11, 2011)

Thank you for all your lovely comments.
Fletcher will be 2 in October so it is a nice age gap because he is still very playful but old enough to know what is wrong and right. She copies everything he does. But it is double the love which is great. Fletcher isn't jealous but he does like going upstairs for peace and quiet when she goes abit crazy! 
Katie, Fletcher & Lexie x


----------



## jaimia (May 19, 2011)

Lexie is beautiful she reminds me off Flossy x


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Soooo sweet


----------



## doodlebug (Jul 16, 2011)

shes really gorgeous


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutie!


----------



## M&M's mummy (Jul 12, 2011)

awww so sweet- love the white tip on her tail


----------



## Georgiapeach (Feb 12, 2011)

Such a cutie! Glad to see another black one on here!


----------



## strof51 (Sep 26, 2009)

Another black beauty. The same age difference as mine.
Used to separate them but now just let them play and just tell them to stop now.


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Lexie looks a real sweetie and I love the names too!! So sweet they want to sleep together


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Cockapoo number 2 ... its catching 

well done and congrat on your new gal Lexie.... lots more pic please .. she looks so sweet... pics of Fletcher too would be fab 

Our Oakley was almost a Fletcher .. great name ... although my hubby said it reminded him of Fletcher from the TV show Porridge with Ronnie Barker as Fletcher .. oh no showing my age again.. I will shut up ... anyway great name xxxx

Enjoy the forum and remember we are mad on pics here xxxxx


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ah Lexie's a cutie.... Mable used to go for Wilf s ears or used to hang off his collar... I used to leave them to it. maybe stepped in a couple of times but more if they were charging around ... good luck x


----------

